# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android >  cung cấp DDGS số lượng lớn- 0909922617

## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chuyên bán Bã hèm bia khô nguyên chất 50% đạm, sản phẩm được lấy từ phụ phẩm của các nhà máy chế biến bia. Hàng giao tại Hồ Chí Minh và được phân phối trong phạm vi toàn quốc, sản phẩm được dùng trong sản xuất thức ăn chăn nuôi như gà, bò, lợn…*

*THÀNH PHẦN:*

*+ Protein thô: 50%*

*+ Xơ thô: 13%*

*+ Tro: 26%*

*Ngoài ra, công ty chúng tôi còn cung cấp các nguyên liệu khác: bột cá biển…và một số nguyên liệu khác.*

*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: [replacer_img]0909 922 617(gặp Ms.Hằng)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chuyên bán Bã hèm bia khô nguyên chất 50% đạm, sản phẩm được lấy từ phụ phẩm của các nhà máy chế biến bia. Hàng giao tại Hồ Chí Minh và được phân phối trong phạm vi toàn quốc, sản phẩm được dùng trong sản xuất thức ăn chăn nuôi như gà, bò, lợn…*

*THÀNH PHẦN:*

*+ Protein thô: 50%*

*+ Xơ thô: 13%*

*+ Tro: 26%*

*Ngoài ra, công ty chúng tôi còn cung cấp các nguyên liệu khác: bột cá biển…và một số nguyên liệu khác.*

*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: [replacer_img]0909 922 617(gặp Ms.Hằng)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chuyên bán Bã hèm bia khô nguyên chất 50% đạm, sản phẩm được lấy từ phụ phẩm của các nhà máy chế biến bia. Hàng giao tại Hồ Chí Minh và được phân phối trong phạm vi toàn quốc, sản phẩm được dùng trong sản xuất thức ăn chăn nuôi như gà, bò, lợn…*

*THÀNH PHẦN:*

*+ Protein thô: 50%*

*+ Xơ thô: 13%*

*+ Tro: 26%*

*Ngoài ra, công ty chúng tôi còn cung cấp các nguyên liệu khác: bột cá biển…và một số nguyên liệu khác.*

*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: [replacer_img]0909 922 617(gặp Ms.Hằng)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chuyên bán Bã hèm bia khô nguyên chất 50% đạm, sản phẩm được lấy từ phụ phẩm của các nhà máy chế biến bia. Hàng giao tại Hồ Chí Minh và được phân phối trong phạm vi toàn quốc, sản phẩm được dùng trong sản xuất thức ăn chăn nuôi như gà, bò, lợn…*

*THÀNH PHẦN:*

*+ Protein thô: 50%*

*+ Xơ thô: 13%*

*+ Tro: 26%*

*Ngoài ra, công ty chúng tôi còn cung cấp các nguyên liệu khác: bột cá biển…và một số nguyên liệu khác.*

*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: [replacer_img]0909 922 617(gặp Ms.Hằng)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chuyên bán Bã hèm bia khô nguyên chất 50% đạm, sản phẩm được lấy từ phụ phẩm của các nhà máy chế biến bia. Hàng giao tại Hồ Chí Minh và được phân phối trong phạm vi toàn quốc, sản phẩm được dùng trong sản xuất thức ăn chăn nuôi như gà, bò, lợn…*

*THÀNH PHẦN:*

*+ Protein thô: 50%*

*+ Xơ thô: 13%*

*+ Tro: 26%*

*Ngoài ra, công ty chúng tôi còn cung cấp các nguyên liệu khác: bột cá biển…và một số nguyên liệu khác.*

*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: [replacer_img]0909 922 617(gặp Ms.Hằng)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chuyên bán Bã hèm bia khô nguyên chất 50% đạm, sản phẩm được lấy từ phụ phẩm của các nhà máy chế biến bia. Hàng giao tại Hồ Chí Minh và được phân phối trong phạm vi toàn quốc, sản phẩm được dùng trong sản xuất thức ăn chăn nuôi như gà, bò, lợn…*

*THÀNH PHẦN:*

*+ Protein thô: 50%*

*+ Xơ thô: 13%*

*+ Tro: 26%*

*Ngoài ra, công ty chúng tôi còn cung cấp các nguyên liệu khác: bột cá biển…và một số nguyên liệu khác.*

*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: [replacer_img]0909 922 617(gặp Ms.Hằng)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chuyên bán Bã hèm bia khô nguyên chất 50% đạm, sản phẩm được lấy từ phụ phẩm của các nhà máy chế biến bia. Hàng giao tại Hồ Chí Minh và được phân phối trong phạm vi toàn quốc, sản phẩm được dùng trong sản xuất thức ăn chăn nuôi như gà, bò, lợn…*

*THÀNH PHẦN:*

*+ Protein thô: 50%*

*+ Xơ thô: 13%*

*+ Tro: 26%*

*Ngoài ra, công ty chúng tôi còn cung cấp các nguyên liệu khác: bột cá biển…và một số nguyên liệu khác.*

*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: [replacer_img]0909 922 617(gặp Ms.Hằng)*

----------

